# Hey there!



## siggerzz (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey there,

The past couple of weeks I've felt rather strange and couldn't take it anymore and thought i'd see what I could find on the net. 
After browsing google for a couple of hours I came across depersonalisation. I'm still uncertain whether I do have it or not but I will note my symptoms below.

These last couple of weeks I've felt in a sort of "dream state" as if reality doesn't feel real. It's not a constant thing but it's mainly when i'm at college. I kind of have it now writing this. Mentally it feels as if i'm watching a video from first person perspective and I have little control over my actions. The worst I've had it was the other day at college when doing a presentation in front of my class. I did the presentation and had no recollection of what I was saying, doing and It didn't feel real, however I kind of snapped out of it midway through.

Other symptoms include just general lack of motivation to do anything, like even things that usually interest me (mainly music and computers) bore me.

Do my symptoms sound similar or could it be something else and is it worth going to the doctor about?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Simunic (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't worry. It'll get boring eventually.


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> These last couple of weeks I've felt in a sort of "dream state" as if reality doesn't feel real. It's not a constant thing but it's mainly when i'm at college. I kind of have it now writing this. Mentally it feels as if i'm watching a video from first person perspective and I have little control over my actions. The worst I've had it was the other day at college when doing a presentation in front of my class. I did the presentation and had no recollection of what I was saying, doing and It didn't feel real, however I kind of snapped out of it midway through.


What you are describing is some degree of Depersonalization and Derealization, although yours does not sound too bad (OK no DP/DR feels good). If this is short lasting and you only experience this periodically you may not have "Depersonalization Disorder" as it is very common for people to experience short periods of disassociation that will often just stop occurring naturally.....if this is the case trust me, it is good news.

The only advice I can give you for now is to not focus on these feelings of unreality and get out there and live life to the full, worrying about it or focusing on it will not help.

JJ


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Classic dp/dr... Take some meds to take the edge off... How long does it last? Nobody knows individually were all different..


----------

